# Pain Management



## LEE ANN (Nov 1, 2010)

Does anyone bill these procedure codes in the office setting for Diabetic Neuropathy, Ankle joint pain, or Joint Stiffness: 97014 (G0283 for Medicare), 64450 and J3490. If so can you give me some guidance as to if it's payable in the physician office if billed by a physician. I know these are Physical Therapy codes but this is some new procedure my doc's are looking into and want to see if anyone else has billed them. From what I've found Medicare coverage is poor and not very favorable when billed in the office setting


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 1, 2010)

What is the electronic stimulation for?


----------



## LEE ANN (Nov 2, 2010)

My understanding is it will be used to treat Neuropathy of the feet due to DM. They will inject Marcaine to numb the area then attach a device that sends electronic impulses to the nerves in the foot.


----------



## imonii (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes we bill those codes and we get paid.


----------

